# CounterStrike ... TrackPipe ... PS II



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

On last Thursday at our association meeting we had a Rep in from a firm.
They rep for OmegaFlex, OmegaFlex makes TrackPipe, CounterStrike and
PS II. It was very interesting, I played around and came up with this link. Jumping around on this site, you can find most of the literature he handed out. Although CounterStrike {Black} makes bonding of CSST simpler they still sell bonding straps. I was impressed with PS II as-to gaslines underground or under living spaces {the black covering} is grooved and a vented termination fitting is available that you can vent so as to meet codes ?? 

Enjoy ... http://www.omegaflexcorp.com/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am going to see a lady on Monday regarding some gas lines in a restaurant. Broiler, stoves and such. I will install galvanized only if I get the work. But I can understand how new construction contractors will opt for speed on the cookie-cutter type homes.

I wonder if the higher costing CSST with all its fancy anti-lightning features is really saving the installing contractor any money over cutting and threading.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

It was discussed extensively in my continuing ed class a couple weeks ago. I am still not a fan.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Trim guys can't shoot nails through galvy.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Nathan901 said:


> Trim guys can't shoot nails through galvy.


They're creating work for you when they do that.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

In Ma we require a second pressure test on the final, a tag from the manufacture has to be filled out by the contractor and then signed by the the AHJ. Does any other state require this?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## allanbutts (Sep 9, 2014)

Ahj. ??


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

allanbutts said:


> Ahj. ??


Authority Having Jurisdiction, a.k.a. Inspector.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

dhal22 said:


> They're creating work for you when they do that.


 On a new construction job yeah I agree with you 100% What about a homeowner hanging a picture on the wall?

Gas flex flat out gives me the Heebie jeebies. I'll never use it inside a house. I'm all for underground poly, don't get me wrong. Like said before it makes sense for the cookie cutter home builds.


----------

